# Dimastech Single Stage Bestellen Erfahrungen



## crazzzy85 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich würde mir gerne eine single stage von dimastech bestellen jetzt wollte ich fragen ob von euch einer schon mal bei Dimastech auf der Hompage bestellt hat.

Und wenn ja wie das ganze soabgelaufen ist, sprich bezahlung, versand dauer, Kontakt nur Italienisch und Englisch oder auch Deutsch?


----------



## theLamer (11. Juli 2011)

Bist du dir überhaupt sicher, dass du Dimastech haben willst? In Deutschland gibt's sehr zuverlässige Kokü-Bauer, die Top-Ware liefern. Ich habe ne Kokü von Dimas, würde beim nächsten mal aber bestimmt was anderes wählen. Mit Präferenz zu LittleDevil oder Patrickclouds, ohne jetzt Werbung oder so für die machen zu wollen (wieso auch...).

Achso meine ist gebraucht gekauft von einem bekannten deutschen Bencher. Also mit Dimas direkt hatte ich nie was zu tun.


----------



## crazzzy85 (11. Juli 2011)

Kannst du mir vielleicht paar beispiele sagen was die an der SS von Dimastech stört ?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Juli 2011)

Keine echte deutsche Handwerkskunst


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch keine deutsche Handwerkskusnt kaufen  LittleDevil ist immer noch mein Favorit 

Phase Change


----------



## crazzzy85 (11. Juli 2011)

Ok das stimmt alle mal  Was hast du für eine Vaykir

Roman die von deinem Link gibt es wohl nicht mehr zumindest momentan wie es aussieht...


----------



## Vaykir (11. Juli 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Ok das stimmt alle mal  Was hast du für eine Vaykir


 
Eine von patrickclouds. Leistungstechnisch absolute Sahne.
Das einzige was ich zu meckern hätte, war die fehlende kompatibilität zu sockel 1155, aber das hab ich mir gerade selber bauen können 

um genau zu sein isses diese hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-just-another-another-rotary-singlestage.html


----------



## crazzzy85 (11. Juli 2011)

und wie ist das mit der lautstärke ? Vergleichbar mit staubsauger, Trockner ??


----------



## der8auer (11. Juli 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Roman die von deinem Link gibt es wohl nicht mehr zumindest momentan wie es aussieht...


 
Schreib am besten mal direkt eine Email an LittleDevil (auf englisch). Er hat noch genug davon. Die Page ist nicht immer aktuell.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> und wie ist das mit der lautstärke ? Vergleichbar mit staubsauger, Trockner ??



such mal bei youtube einfach danach.
da gibts genug videos auf deinen man die kokü deutlich hört.
unentkoppelt haben die teile schon nen relativ penetantren ton.


----------



## crazzzy85 (12. Juli 2011)

Meine Bedenken von der Lautstärke ist einfach Mietwohnung und dazu noch 2 extrem empfindliche Mitbewohner im Haus. Vaykir welche Abmessungen hat denn deine ? Roman danke ich werde ihn mal anschreiben zumindest versuchen mit meinem Schulenglisch


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juli 2011)

abmessungen sind ca. 380x350x380 (LxBxH). ohne den evapo natürlich. der ist ca 1m lang und guckt nach oben raus.
mitbewohner dürfte kein problem sein, wenn du alle fenster und türen zu machst. ansonsten wickel einfach irgend nen schalldämmzeugs rum, das dürfte den hochfrequenten bereich abschirmen.


----------



## crazzzy85 (12. Juli 2011)

Die Größe hält sich ja richtig in Grenzen  wirkt auf dem Bild so groß. Habe jetzt mal PatrickClouds angeschrieben wegen der Anlage


----------



## Lolm@n (19. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage von wo kommt LittleDevil?

Edit: sprich von wo wird geliefert?

MfG


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juli 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage von wo kommt LittleDevil?
> 
> Edit: sprich von wo wird geliefert?
> 
> MfG


 
Slovenien


----------



## crazzzy85 (20. Juli 2011)

Zaucher hast du eine von ihm ?


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Zaucher hast du eine von ihm ?


 
Nein....mich haben mal die Gehäuse von ihm intressiert


----------



## crazzzy85 (21. Juli 2011)

achso ich dachte du hättest eine...


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Juli 2011)

von mir wird es demnächst auch nochmal einen schwung anlagen geben, sobald die benötigten teile alle da sind.
ich schreib dann nochmal eine mail an alle, die bei mir angefragt haben.


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2011)

Freut mich Patrick, gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Anlage wo wir schon gesprochen haben ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Juli 2011)

nein, ich warte noch immer auf die cpu verdampfer


----------



## crazzzy85 (22. Juli 2011)

Oh die lassen sich ja gut Zeit. Ist der andere gesprungen oder weist da noch nix ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. Juli 2011)

ne weiß noch nix


----------

